# Happy Thursday from Ellie



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

its a gorgeous day out today.. its 59 degrees and sunny . thought i'd snap a few pics .


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Aww cuties! They look like they're enjoying the sunshine. And that top Ellie is wearing is so cute!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Hello my little cuties! You look like you all had a lovely day in the sunshine.... I wish I was enjoying the sun it's getting very cold here now  excuse to buy more clothes though yay! Haha, did you put an order in on DC this sale? I didn't bother in the end just waiting on my last order.
Ellie's top is lovely. Where is that from?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

coco_little_bear said:


> Aww cuties! They look like they're enjoying the sunshine. And that top Ellie is wearing is so cute!


Ellie and her sisters say thanks Camille . yes, they all really love the sunshine !!! the top comes with a really cute matching scarf that has a pompom on one end and a bow on the other. its very comfy on Ellie . cant wait till Lilo gets her new thermal shirt ! hopefully it will arrive soon ...


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Jessicashield said:


> Hello my little cuties! You look like you all had a lovely day in the sunshine.... I wish I was enjoying the sun it's getting very cold here now  excuse to buy more clothes though yay! Haha, did you put an order in on DC this sale? I didn't bother in the end just waiting on my last order.
> Ellie's top is lovely. Where is that from?


Ellie, Minnie, and Tootsie say hi Jessica . its going to get very cold here too real soon :-(. haha, yes, very true. a perfect excuse to buy more dog clothes . yes, I did put a DC order in. 
for Ellie I got the puppy pink nouveau bow collar, the pink ON teacup sweater, and the brown LD terry dress. 
For Minnie , I got the suckright cats and dogs hoodie,
and for Tootsie I got the size 3 WL posh girl coat . 

also, I'm exchanging that wow padding coat for a suckright party hoodie for Ellie. 

I don't blame you for first waiting till you receive your orders before you order anymore. I'm not waiting for anything except one thing I returned for an exchange from DC. its the My sweetest winter hoodie. it ran kinda small , so I kept the one for Ellie in size 1 and I kept the one for Minnie in size 3 but I exchanged the size 2 for a size 4 for Tootsie

oh, forgot to say, the top Ellie is wearing is the LD bibbidi sweater. I just didn't want to fuss with putting the scarf on. its a very comfy top. nice and soft and thick material. I really wish I could get one for Minnie too and even one for Toots, but there's none left :-(


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

elaina said:


> Ellie, Minnie, and Tootsie say hi Jessica . its going to get very cold here too real soon :-(. haha, yes, very true. a perfect excuse to buy more dog clothes . yes, I did put a DC order in.
> for Ellie I got the puppy pink nouveau bow collar, the pink ON teacup sweater, and the brown LD terry dress.
> For Minnie , I got the suckright cats and dogs hoodie,
> and for Tootsie I got the size 3 WL posh girl coat .
> ...


I wonder if you get your SL collar before me, you probably will because it takes so long to ship from us to me. I'm excited to get it though  are you looking forward to your suckright coming since it will be your first? I'm glad I suggested the posh girl coat now  I hope it's a nice fit when it comes! 
You will have to tell/show me what it's like I would like to get one in a size two for mills.
I ordered in a couple of coats for mills from dollyboutique and they are lovely! I will show you them
I like how the scarf is removable on the bibiddi, I'm looking forward to getting my parcel from you I wonder how long it will take


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Jessicashield said:


> I wonder if you get your SL collar before me, you probably will because it takes so long to ship from us to me. I'm excited to get it though  are you looking forward to your suckright coming since it will be your first? I'm glad I suggested the posh girl coat now  I hope it's a nice fit when it comes!
> You will have to tell/show me what it's like I would like to get one in a size two for mills.
> I ordered in a couple of coats for mills from dollyboutique and they are lovely! I will show you them
> I like how the scarf is removable on the bibiddi, I'm looking forward to getting my parcel from you I wonder how long it will take


hmm, not sure who will get there SL first , you or me . cause you did order it awhile back , right ? so, maybe you will ... but, like you say, the shipping does take a lot longer to you. i'm very close to where DC is. so, it usually only take 2 days once she sends it out to me. sometimes 3 days, and sometimes the mail is crazy and it take a real long time. 
yes, I cant wait to get the suckright things. I did once order a hoodie for Minnie but the wrong size was sent out to me by mistake . so, I saw how the quality was. it was such a nice thick fleece. the best quality ever and so pretty. 
yes, me too. i'm glad you suggested the posh girl coat cause I took a closer look at it and noticed that I really do love the style of it. I love how the faux fur collar is reomovable so it doesn't have to be that dressy. and I love that its sleeveless. just wondering how the fit will be cause the last time I ordered WL ( the my sweetest winter hoodies ), they ran small , so i'm wondering how this coat runs and if the size 3 will be better for Tootsie or for Minnie. i'll def. post pics as soon as I get everything .

oh, cant wait to see Millies new coats. 
yes, I love how the scarf is removable on the bibbidi sweater set. I have to play around with the scarf to figure out how to tie it so it looks the best


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

What a cutie! She's gorgeous.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Dorothy's Mom said:


> What a cutie! She's gorgeous.


Ellie says thank you so much Dorothys Mom !


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

That is so so cute! I sure hope small isn't too big on Ava. I can't wait to get it now after seeing it on Ellie Mae. Will I be getting the scarf too? Sorry if you already said if I were or weren't getting it. I'm at work still. Thanks for share. Minnie wishes she had a bibbidi :-(


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

yes ! the scarf comes with it . and the size small I have here for you is the prettiest color. Ellie wishes she could have that color. hmm. I think you'll be happy with the length of it.. and I think the neck will be fine. I don't know, the chest part could be roomy but I don't think she'll slip out of it cause the neck doesn't run big
I found this link so you can see what the other color looks like. its striped but it has the heart pattern on the inside 

Louisdog Bibbidi Sweater Set


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> yes ! the scarf comes with it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, I'd forgotten what that one looked like. It sure is very pretty. I can't wait to get it. The scarf is fun too. Did Ellie keep hers on today? I put Ava in the floral button tee and LD lofty collar. She's so sweet, she loves clothes. That's why I'm hoping the bibbidi will fit her.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Oh yeah, I'd forgotten what that one looked like. It sure is very pretty. I can't wait to get it. The scarf is fun too. Did Ellie keep hers on today? I put Ava in the floral button tee and LD lofty collar. She's so sweet, she loves clothes. That's why I'm hoping the bibbidi will fit her.


yes, it is so pretty ! I tried and tried to find the other color in size xs with the pink accents but they were all gone :-(. love the other color too but the one with pink is my fave. 
yes, Ellie has been wearing hers all day today since I snapped those pics. she's still got it on and she even took a nap in it ( which is the real test cause that's when she slipps out of things if they are too roomy or too stretchy ). I don't have the heat on now so its keeping her nice and toasty warm. 
later tonight though, the heat is going on. 
it could be roomy in the chest. I think it will be roomy on Ava in the chest cause the style of it isn't to fit a snug fit in the chest part. 
but, Brax is smaller than Minnie, so, maybe if it is too roomy on Ava, it will fit Brax, but , I think it will fit Ava the best ... so hard to say for sure though. 

I noticed a few days or so ago that Pariero added new things like the poka dot dresses and some other dress. I don't think i'm gonna be in a rush to buy the dresses. i'll wait for the hoodies. I think its best now to stick with things to keep them warm. winter will be here before you know it :-(


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> yes, it is so pretty ! I tried and tried to find the other color in size xs with the pink accents but they were all gone :-(. love the other color too but the one with pink is my fave.
> 
> yes, Ellie has been wearing hers all day today since I snapped those pics. she's still got it on and she even took a nap in it ( which is the real test cause that's when she slipps out of things if they are too roomy or too stretchy ). I don't have the heat on now so its keeping her nice and toasty warm.
> 
> ...



Awe...I'm glad to hear Ellie has been comfy and cozy in her cute sweater. I think you are probably spot on about how that sweater will fit Ava and Brax. I guess we'll find out for sure soon. 
I did notice too that the polka dot dress and the smile tank had been added to Pariero. But I agree,, at those prices I'm def holding off. I really want to focus on warm things. If they would have a good sale and mark things down really cheap I'd consider buying those items. There will always be another smile tee...they seem to do a lot of smile tees/dresses/sweatshirts lol. I'm looking forward to getting that polka dot hoodie, it looks super warm. That other one is nice too. Just more fancy. I like the beige color in that one, it looks more expensive. But both colors are cute.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

elaina said:


> Ellie and her sisters say thanks Camille . yes, they all really love the sunshine !!! the top comes with a really cute matching scarf that has a pompom on one end and a bow on the other. its very comfy on Ellie . cant wait till Lilo gets her new thermal shirt ! hopefully it will arrive soon ...


Aww it does look very comfy and soft.  And yeah I can't wait to receive the thermal and see how it looks on Lilo! It's getting cold here too so I'm sure she'll enjoy wearing it.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Adorable photo


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I had to sneak another peak at Ellie in her adorable sweater. Monday can't get here fast enough!😍❤


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Soo cute. Soaking up some sun before the cold temps are here to stay for a while. I love the LD top on Ellie. It looks warm and cozy.


----------

